# Help ! File closed



## kccc (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi,

After 7 months of waiting I just received a letter from the local Canada High Commision that my file is closed. In the letter, they mentioned the CIO in Sydney, Nova Scotia informed me that I had 120 days to submit a complete application with all required forms, etc to them. BUT I never got any letter, emails of phone calls from them. 

I finally got the File Number I was waiting for, and now I cannot check my status online since I think they've cancelled it.

I am distressed that I waited this long to get the bad news. I followed everything to the letter when I submitted the application, and I only sent the forms specified in the instructions. 

Appreciate any advice. 

Many thanks,

Kccc


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kccc said:


> Hi,
> 
> After 7 months of waiting I just received a letter from the local Canada High Commision that my file is closed. In the letter, they mentioned the CIO in Sydney, Nova Scotia informed me that I had 120 days to submit a complete application with all required forms, etc to them. BUT I never got any letter, emails of phone calls from them.
> 
> ...


You will require to contact Sydney and advise them that you never received any communication whatsoever from them and request that your file be re-instated.


----------



## kccc (Feb 15, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> You will require to contact Sydney and advise them that you never received any communication whatsoever from them and request that your file be re-instated.


Thanks Auld Yin,

I will do so. Sounds good that I can ask for the file to be re-instated.
Thanks also for the quick reply. 

kccc


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

The same happened to us but it was archived by lawyer i contactd the commision in london result re activated and was requested to send more photos of family best of luck


----------



## kccc (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Patient man,

I managed to call the Canada High Commission in Malaysia today and yes, they could still reference my file number and advised me to send an email explaining the situation. No reply yet, I'm planning to follow up on them next week Monday.

cheers.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

they will take timme to reply but hopefully your file will go into the system like ours 
best of luck


----------



## kccc (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi again,

....and help again....

They've replied my email, and they've asked me to reapply. Looks like they are not willing to reopen my file. I've tried calling them, and it's been very hard to contact them via them phone.
It's so frustrating.... :-(

I've lost so much time.

K


----------

